# "Speachless" The Zombie Head



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This is my newest creation. I made him this weekend at my in-laws house. We had a great little halloween crafting party. I showed them how to make Shrunken Heads and showed them some paper mache and clay tips. It was great time, so we are going to squeeze in one more next saturday! YAY!

While they worked on thier projects I made Speachless here. I had a bad foam cast from a skull that had no jaw bone, so I started this guy. I filled in the holes with paper mache and then resurfaced him with toilet paper and glue. Just a little paint to make him look old and crusty. i thought he could be looking out of a pot or be part of a ground breaker, but then I thought to take some cheesecloth and soak it in red paint and glue, hung it out to dry, and then hot glued it to roof of his mouth. The results are pretty gruesome, suggesting a violent end or postmortem mutilation. The end result kinds creeps everyone out, myself included.

Hope he creeps you out!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

he does.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

rad!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is wicked cool.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it
just my style
great job


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice gore. You won me over!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I like this. I like everything about this. I even like the sewing machine in the background of that one pic. That is how much I like this.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one. The cheesecloth texture is a cool touch.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

VERY Pretty (in a creep me out/ain't that scary sorta way!)



octoberist said:


> I like this. I like everything about this. I even like the sewing machine in the background of that one pic. That is how much I like this.


lol


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

This is a great piece of work. You're on a roll!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Very cool! Movie grade even. I especially love the shot up on the bamboo. DEFINITELY a movie shot! "Hmmm... we must be getting closer to the witch doctor's shack, there's zombie heads up on poles..."

Is that Moso? We can't grow it up here. In this climate zone (5b/6a) we mostly get stuff like fishing pole cane or smaller. The thicker stuff needs warmer climes and milder winters.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Rev,

The bamboo came from a small patch that is situated just right to grow the giant bamboo stalks 40 - 50 feet high. I got 19 7 foot poles from 5 trees. The rest of the bamboo that grows around here is small fishing pole size. The tall thick stuff grows only in the steep valleys around here with streams, like in Malibu. All that bamboo is ash now, I cut mine the morning all those fires started, so I got lucky in that (1.) I got some before it burnt down and (2.) I didn't get burnt down myself. If I had gone to Malibu to get it, I would probably be dead. Luckily I went to Ojai. From looking at the bamboo, it looks like what the local seller calls "Tonkin" bamboo. I was lucky to find that little grove, buying the stuff would have been $300 locally.


----------

